# Brachy Buds



## Happypaphy7 (Jan 6, 2017)

Finally on this one! 
This was one of the four that I bought from Ten Shin at a show about two years ago. Two bellatulum (one of which turned out to be a very nice wenshanense aureum) and two weshanense aureum (one of which rotted out last year).

All were in bud that later blasted. 
This plant was very slow to grow. The older growth is long gone and the current growth took about 18 months to finally have a bud! 
better be good. or toss. haha







Mystic Isle about to open in just one year! 
It took two years to bloom for the second time for me, which was one year ago. It now has three new growth. One is this one, and I think one of the other two has a low bud. Speed is up, which is nice! 

Magic Lantern behind this guy is also in bud. 






I wanted to capture the fine hairs on the bud, but came out very dark. hmmm'






I have these by the bright window with sheer curtain in the past.
Starting April 2016, I had them both under T8. 
Both are potted in medium grade orchiata with large perlite and clay balls, then topdressed with some moss. 

Both have good root system, even the first one which is very slow growing and single growth after all this time!


----------

